# meguiars or auto finesse



## teacherboy21 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi guys, my meguiars products are coming to the end shortly, I was wondering should I stick with them or try the auto finesse range? Anyone had experience with these two companies products? Any thoughts?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

You can't go far wrong with either if im honest! Each have their own group of followers and would argue one is better than the other but it's mainly personal preference. Megs Ultimate compound is a must have and Auto Finesse tough coat is another


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

There is no wonder range of products.
Try some products and if you like them, then use them.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Mix and match


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Only in using alternative brands will you know if they perform to your specific needs, in that respect this site is all about change, adaptation and performance finding what works for you. A potential single product or range has to outperform the last option or why bother changing. I do like the initial idea of sticking to one brand to keep things simple at the start, that was a good idea.

The Meguiars tyre gel, QD and matt interior trim work for me, my AF Citrus Pro, Lather or Revive now in my strategy, have a go see what you think.

What products do you fancy ?

John THt.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Forget both and get yourself AutoGlym and Zanio....you wont need or want for anything else then


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

If you like what you use already why change ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wouldn't touch AF with a big jobby stick....

massively over hyped and over priced. (IMO) 


:thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Something's never change cuey a jobey stick :lol::lol:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Why not offer a loyalty scheme something new every time, the Autosmart range may be an option in bulk, any product can be sold on or swapped for something you do like. As time itself is money how could your strategy be improved based on time with the same results, do you know the cost of your time and products for each car. Pick your top 3 AF products, buy small quantities at the start you will soon know if they work for you. Change is about risk and improvement, have a go.

Good luck, John THt.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Never tried AF but love Megs - especially the Ultimate range - in particular the wash and wax shampoo, quick wax and UQD.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Why don't you try a waxybox.
_I_ wouldn't set out to only get certain brands, however if a review takes my fancy, or I've tested something and liked it I'll go for more.
What is it you're looking for?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

As said by others both have products in their ranges that are great, but also products that are not, imo mix and match to get the best stuff is the way forward


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Keir said:


> Why don't you try a waxybox.
> _I_ wouldn't set out to only get certain brands, however if a review takes my fancy, or I've tested something and liked it I'll go for more.
> What is it you're looking for?


Waxybox is good, they have saved me money because it can throw up products exactly the same as those sold by others, but with a different name and better price!

Megs would be my fave of the two mentioned. They are often not class leaders but I never feel like I'm being ripped off. AF has a lot of hype and they are grand products. I'm not sure where some of the fanaticism comes from, maybe they offer big big discounts to retailers or do freebies or something but, to me, the retail prices are too high for what is offered.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

both companies make good products. Mix and match as there is no one brand that makes the perfect range of products.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

as everyone says, as long as you don't have a sponsor, try lots of different products. You may find working with wax A easier then wax B...


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> wouldn't touch AF with a big jobby stick....
> 
> massively over hyped and over priced. (IMO)
> 
> :thumb:


What have you used? What didn't you like?


----------



## SamC (Jan 27, 2013)

iv only got auto finesse products as that was with the bundle with my g220 v2 DA, but im looking to get some meguiars products on my next purchase, i think it all comes down to personal preference


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> wouldn't touch AF with a big jobby stick....
> 
> massively over hyped and over priced. (IMO)
> 
> :thumb:


Not to mention all rebottled products. Well marketed and branded for sure and can't deny it.

Least the likes of Meguires and Auto Glym actually make their own products pouring another companies products into your own branded bottles does not make you a product manufacturer!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Most of the AF stuff works really well for me. I'm not fussed if its rebottled and I'm happy with the price, which are the only things that matter.

You'll find most of the manufacturing is incestual if you dig deep enough!


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Not to mention all rebottled products. Well marketed and branded for sure and can't deny it.
> 
> Least the likes of Meguires and Auto Glym actually make their own products pouring another companies products into your own branded bottles does not make you a product manufacturer!


Didn't know that, what's the original product ?

Not that I've bought any of these products as I was put off by the desire strategy.

Are you saying you can buy the same products from someone else, do elaborate.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

gregb said:


> Didn't know that, what's the original product ?
> 
> Not that I've bought any of these products as I was put off by the desire strategy.
> 
> Are you saying you can buy the same products from someone else, do elaborate.


Cuey posted something about companies house a few weeks ago .I've just clicked what he meant . A little slow on the uptake :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anybody like to say which auto finesse products come in other bottles and what bottles they are.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

kev999 said:


> Anybody like to say which auto finesse products come in other bottles and what bottles they are.


The glass cleaner for a start is a generally available product retailing at £12 for 5L - Watered down.

I still buy the odd AF product, but as said, the Desire thread really put me off, especially James' attitude. 
Which is a shame as before Sian et all I was very happy with.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> wouldn't touch AF with a big jobby stick....
> 
> massively over hyped and over priced. (IMO)
> 
> :thumb:


Glad to see i'm not alone


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Might be best to change the direction of the thread because it will just get closed down with this line of discussion.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

adjones said:


> Might be best to change the direction of the thread because it will just get closed down with this line of discussion.


How dare people talk about a brand of products which is very well known!
How dare people alert prospective buyers to some of the techniques they employ to sell products and make money!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> The glass cleaner for a start is a generally available product retailing at £12 for 5L - Watered down.


Don't forget the bit of blue dye!  :lol:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> How dare people talk about a brand of products which is very well known!
> How dare people alert prospective buyers to some of the techniques they employ to sell products and make money!


Just looking through your threads/post you certainly use a fair bit of there products including crystal #justsaying :thumb:

There's going to be haters and lovers not very adult like sniping over a keyboard unless you have concrete evidence I've used other brand and personally think AF is good stuff and does what I want as long as the customer is happy then what's the issue?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> Just looking through your threads/post you certainly use a fair bit of there products including crystal #justsaying :thumb:
> 
> There's going to be haters and lovers not very adult like sniping over a keyboard unless you have concrete evidence I've used other brand and personally think AF is good stuff and does what I want as long as the customer is happy then what's the issue?


#Are you 12

I do use a lot of their products. A lot of them were pre-desire days. 
I have an AF detailing bag, because it's a good bag. I use Tripple, Finale, Rejuvinate, Revive, Imperial (I buy the 1L concentrate and dilute it myself) and recently tried Iron Out. Prior to that I used Lather, Soul (which I found very hard to apply/remove), among many others.

Some of their products are good - that I still use today, and will continue to use in the future, and are cost effective (for example Tripple and Imperial), some work well and are around the same price as other products (such as Revive and Finale) so why use a product which is worse or slightly more expensive, and some are alright but nothing special, and are expensive comparatively, like Lather (which does smell nice yes but so does AG BSC for example, and I tell no difference with the end result between the two), but some are just a product sold to "fill a market gap" such as Iron Out, which is not as good as Iron-X, it just isn't, and it's no less expensive.. so I will switch back to Iron-X.

I like the design of the bottles, you'd look in my bag and see a Crystal bottle, look inside and it's AutoGlym Fast Glass which is a better product, in my opinion. My bottle of Iron-Out will be filled with IronX. My Lather bottle has AG BSC in it..

People can buy what they like. We all have our favorite brands and products, but to insinuate that we cannot talk "badly" about a company (especially if talking "badly" is telling the truth?) without having the thread locked is stupid.

If AF have the power (no doubt through sponsorship) to request any thread that talks about them in a negative light be shut you might as well rename this forum AFWorld.co.uk.

I like how they are relatively active in terms of James posting up. And I like how they give freebies away every week in the Waxathon (ps I've entered it twice in like 2 years before anyone says anything) 
And I really like the design of the bottles and what not.

So it's not all bad. I used to be a huge "fanboy" but I've since changed my tune.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this thread will not get locked if it's kept constructive and sensible.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> #Are you 12
> 
> I do use a lot of their products. A lot of them were pre-desire days.
> I have an AF detailing bag, because it's a good bag. I use Tripple, Finale, Rejuvinate, Revive, Imperial (I buy the 1L concentrate and dilute it myself) and recently tried Iron Out. Prior to that I used Lather, Soul (which I found very hard to apply/remove), among many others.
> ...


No pal 31 you?

Did my post say close it and don't speak ill of them no....... So you use the bottles that's as bad IMO are you a brand snob? I bet you have a Nescafé jar filled wil aldi coffee too! I also didn't ask for a run down in what you use because I don't care to be honest.

So what's really in the bottles or don't you know?


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

Meguiars.

*I have a real hate for Auto Finesse.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> No pal 31 you?
> 
> Did my post say close it and don't speak ill of them no....... So you use the bottles that's as bad IMO are you a brand snob? I bet you have a Nescafé jar filled wil aldi coffee too! I also didn't ask for a run down in what you use because I don't care to be honest.
> 
> So what's really in the bottles or don't you know?


I might as well be thirty with the bald patch I have.
I said I like the design of the bottles. What's wrong with that? It's not being a brand snob at all.

I have the AF bottles because they a) look nice and I like the triggers and b)they fit in my kit bag better than the bulkier bottles than some other manufactures use.

If the Nescafe jar was half the size of the Aldi one and I had limited space then why wouldn't I?

If you don't care then why bother having the discussion? :thumb: I'm just saying that there are some good products and some bad ones, and they are all rebottled products. I know some of the products and what they are. But I have the professional courtesy not to say.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

At the end of the day the products are good, I just prefer to get them in the same place as these “pretend manufacturers” get them and not pay a middle man for a different bottle and label - personal choice.

You do have to admire the fan base that they have built up, and their marketing is spot on… lots of “professionals” name checking them and putting pictures up in their details…

However, I do find it amusing that their fans are so aggressive whenever other people say they don’t like their products – for whatever reason and so many threads of about these discussions get closed, or locked down, as this one was (at least I’m sure it previously was??).

I do not comprehend how DW Ltd allow “pretend manufacturers” in that section, especially when we, the users, get so many threads moved to “the correct section”… seems a bit 2 faced TBH.

As I’ve already said elsewhere, surely this is also a kick in the face to the real manufacturers using that section, and as pointed out in this thread, rebranding, relabeling DOES NOT make you a manufacturer.

Shouldn’t all the resellers / brands be together so that more people can make a better informed choice about how they spend their money?

The last thing I don’t really understand is why the lies in the first place? What is everyone getting out of allowing the charade that these people actually make the products? Do they think they are better somehow than others, do they think that they are achieving something by pretending and getting others to pretend along with them? I genuinely don’t get it…

Is there some glory that I can’t work out? Maybe….. 

Of course, there is another side to the coin… the manufacturers themselves… if they hadn’t decided to go direct to market themselves (basically wanting to be a retailer too) then maybe we wouldn’t be any of the wiser…

Usually reselling brings more % profit than manufacturing, and they look at the retails guys and say “wait a minute, we are doing all the hard work and R&D and those resellers and getting all the money and glory”

I’ve seen it time and time again, it happens all over the place…. Just take a walk through Aldi’s to see it’s going on with food products too… they have all the “brands” but with different names that we’re used to in the UK… yet we still want to laugh at people that use and save a lot of money using Aldi’s for their shopping… 

One thing never changes though regardless of the product – it’s the end user that gets all the lies and all the costs… we have to pay for all the egos, including our own.

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this thread had gone way off topic so it got closed at admin choice for it to cool down a bit. we would'nt need to move threads if people used some common sense when posting, although im not really sure how thats anything to do with what suppliers / manufacturers etc are on here..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> this thread had gone way off topic so it got closed at admin choice for it to cool down a bit. we would'nt need to move threads if people used some common sense when posting, although im not really sure how thats anything to do with what suppliers / manufacturers etc are on here..


Well maybe re-read what I've wrote...

If you are so adamant about people posting in the "correct" sections, how can you allow a fake manufacturer to post in the manufacturing section?

As you say, common sense eh???

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

perhaps it should be called the manufactuer and supplier (or trader) section - or similar..

im on my phone, thats my excuse


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> perhaps it should be called the manufactuer and supplier (or trader) section - or similar..
> 
> im on my phone, thats my excuse


:lol:



Yeah, something to help people work out what is going on and to enable them to see what they are buying...

Can only help... hopefully..

:thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Meguiars products are sound enough, I like there shampoo and tyre gel,
When it comes to wheel cleaners you might want to look at AF imperial 1L concentrate which should be better value for money and you can dilute to suit your soiling,
Meguiars' Scratch X, polishes and waxes are decent enough as well,
The only thing I don't like from Meguiars is there wheel brush which I felt was too stiff and scratched my wheels,


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I remember getting told by my local Autosmart guy that he stopped selling to AF a long time ago due to re-bottleing and selling on. 

I've never used any of there products but i do like the design of the bottles and labeling which seems to be a really big point on what people will buy and the price payed.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

If the product works an delivers the results i want i will buy it, i do like some AF products, as do i like Megs, yes some companys re bottle etc but if the product works i can't see what everyone here is getting so aggro about


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm shocked the products are re bottled in a different name :doublesho, I honestly did not know this but is certainly a shock too my self as I did believe the products are unique in their own merits.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Bloody hell Trip, you must have missed a good few threads on this :lol:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

R0B said:


> Bloody hell Trip, you must have missed a good few threads on this :lol:


are the the other threads available to read?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

autosmart wins hands down for me.

unless we are talking about compounds / machine polishing stuff, then id defo look else where


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't much care if things are rebottled, but if someone tells lies then it makes me wonder what else isn't true. I guess the manufacturer behind a lot of the brands now selling direct makes it more important to be secretive but if that's really such a big deal, there are other manufacturers to go to!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

What about the Autofinesse waxes? Surely they are manufactured by them?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Sparky160 said:


> What about the Autofinesse waxes? Surely they are manufactured by them?


Nope, they might have input to slight tweaks but they don't make it.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Nope, they might have input to slight tweaks but they don't make it.


How do you know this to be true?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

MAUI said:


> How do you know this to be true?


Talking to friends in the industry.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Nope, they might have input to slight tweaks but they don't make it.


But on the Autofinesse website (about us section) they say:

"From our factory we not only produce and package our products but also we ship from our well stocked warehouse our range all around the world to retail partners, dealers, resellers and our ever-growing distributor network"

Isn't that a bit misleading?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

May well be suppose that's marketing for you. I very much doubt they are like the likes of Dodo Juice or Bouncers where they make blend and pour their waxes exclusively....someone like http://www.eurochem.co.uk/ will do re branded "own" label chemicals.

Bit like all these ceramic coatings there are only like 4 manufactures all in the Far East.

End of the day if you like what the products do then buy away...I personally like products that are made and sold by the manufacturer like AutoGlym, AutoSmart, Zaino, Dodo Juice, Bouncers etc etc.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

ardenvxr said:


> are the the other threads available to read?


+ 1 !


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

ardenvxr said:


> are the the other threads available to read?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=300363


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sparky160 said:


> What about the Autofinesse waxes? Surely they are manufactured by them?


I realised the other day that for a short time dodo and auto finesse were working on the same industrial estate, I asked the dodo guys if they had any wax offs as a bit of a joke and they said:

'first off... it is still is car care central around here in Little Mauritius.
second... how can you have a wax off when James doesn't make any of his own products. to have a wax off we would have to go up against another manufacturer.
third... you know what they say, if you can't stand the heat. get out of the kitchen'


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Something what does seem to have been overlooked is the area in the middle between 'manufacturing' and 'rebranding'.

As others have stated there are companies out there that purely rebottle/relabel other manufacturers products. There are many times i have compared products and found people just transferring products from bottles and sticking new labels on...same colour product, same smell, same job. Thats a little bit dishonest in my opinion

Then there are the people who buy in bulk from chemical manufacturers and decant/bottle and label it as their own....no problem with that...its business and it was supplied to them by the manufacturer for that very purpose. 

Then there are the people who have spent an awful long time in the trade using all the products known to man (and detailers) and although find their favourites there are always products that will tick 9 out of 10 boxes. With that in mind they approach a company and tell them what they like and what they dont like. The chemist/manufacturer listens and sends them some samples. The samples are tried and feedback is given. I like 'x' & 'y' properties but dont like 'z'. We have a starting block!!!! Some weeks and/or months later a final product will be completed that ticks 10 out of 10 boxes. That product is then unique to the company that comissioned it and without all of the R&R costs suffered by a manufacturer. But with all the benefits of an 'end user' who has spent years getting to know products and what they do and what they dont. They then brand it as theyre own product...which by this stage it is now.......This is the one where everyone benefits...manufacturer, supplier and end user!

But as was said earlier...if youre happy with what you use and it does what you want at a price youre happy to pay then thats all that really matters.

Thats my two penneth worth anyway


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> But on the Autofinesse website (about us section) they say:
> 
> "From our factory we not only produce and package our products but also we ship from our well stocked warehouse our range all around the world to retail partners, dealers, resellers and our ever-growing distributor network"
> 
> Isn't that a bit misleading?


You can interpret that statement different ways anyway. You would think they would say "*ALL* our products" If that was the case. Also the word "produce" could simply refer to the rebottling/rebranding.

To be honest I'm not that surprised that AF haven't created every single product from scratch. They have had a rapidly expanding range and at the end of the day there are only so many ways of introducing/reinventing things like glass cleaning and interior cleaner. I remember being a bit disappointing when I bought the AF wash mitt. It was clearly a mass produced generic wash mitt in a branded AF bag. It did make me stop and think "maybe not everything with an AF logo is a unique developed product".

I think as with most threads like this, the moral of the story is give products a try and if they give results your happy with then all is good. Branding is in everything you buy and people generally favour well branded goods over what appear to be lesser alternatives. Take medication for example. The supermarket own label stuff has EXACTLY the same ingredients as the branded products. But who else has been there when they are feeling ill and bought the more expensive branded product because it's in a shinier, more attractive box and because of it costs a bit more it must be better and cure my cold faster....?


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

TBH I don't see what all the fuss is about. You like something you buy it everyones happy. For me the fact that AF produce or don't produce their own products is irrelevant, they have still worked damn hard to create a brand, market and make their business successful. That takes a lot of hard work and balls.

RS Si my wife is that person. Always branded when it comes to meds. I however, am a cheap one and use the own label stuff. As you say little or no difference.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Agree, it's really no surprise this goes on - happens in every industry. You have producers/manufacturers and retailers, both have different skillsets and neither would sell much of anything without the other. Manufacturers make stuff in bulk so to make a profit they have to sell as much of it as possible, however they can.:wave:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

The problem is really that some of the actual manufacturers now compete with their private label customers. This whole fuss would probably never have happened if they had stuck to selling to trade and wholesale. If I wanted to do private label products, I'd specifically avoid car chem and similar because you will never be able to compete without being dishonest. Go to someone who sells to wholesale only, the, even if the end users find out who is making the products, they wont be able to buy them direct.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Clyde said:


> TBH I don't see what all the fuss is about. You like something you buy it everyones happy. For me the fact that AF produce or don't produce their own products is irrelevant, they have still worked damn hard to create a brand, market and make their business successful. That takes a lot of hard work and balls.
> 
> RS Si my wife is that person. Always branded when it comes to meds. I however, am a cheap one and use the own label stuff. As you say little or no difference.


Wow… holy contradiction there batman…

Make up your mind….

On the one hand you like wasting money on brands when it suits YOU...

But get upset when your wife wants to waste it on brands she wants???

Only difference is the price eh, so why not be 100% consistent and always use own label - you'll save a fortune! .... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

We seem to be loosing our way from the original question, Try to keep on topic and if you have questions about AF and it's possible re branding etc etc then feel free to use their section or PM them. 
Thanks


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Most people make such choices with purchases in thier lives whether it be clothes, food, or whatever. 

I never said I get/got upset. Thats her choice and I respect that.

Maybe just not smart enough to get it direct or know where from  but TBH being relatively new to this detailing bug I'm happy with the AF purchases I have and the prices I paid (thanks PB). I'm always open to new products from various suppliers, by no means a brand snob  

As I said before I don't see why people are getting uptight. It's a free world and people buys what they likes. If it's repackaged then fine. They wouldn't be growing company if people weren't happy with their products at the prices they are selling them for. You can't begrudge AF because they've made a success out of their business and if more than their suppliers, if thats what they are doing...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't see anyone getting uptight...it's called a discussion.

People can only freely make choices when they know the truth... I actually agree with you, and it doesn't bother me personally.... but with all due respect, you are obviously not getting what some people are saying, understanding the points being made, or get the point of it all.

As long as you're happy.. 

:thumb:


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

Doesn't bother me one bit, all the af products I have used so far I am pleased with, af are a detailing company and have been for many years, imagine how many products they have used in the years? Yep, loads. if they picked in their opinion the best one for each catagory and used it as their own, means they have a very good range of products, i for one, would pay the little extra for nice fancy bottles and all to match, rather then odd sized bottles from different brands. If you either don't like a certain product, or too tight to pay the difference, fine, doesnt bother me or anyone else the slightest. It's obvious others dont like the fact they don't make their own, will refuse to buy their products, regardless of the quality, whether or not they have tried them.

I recently bought their imperial wheel cleaner, on use it cleaned well, but didn't foam up, fired off an email to James, asking if there's a way to find out if I had their v2, instead of their latest v3, guess what turned up today, next day delivery, a brand new bottle of v3 free of charge, can't grumble, worth the extra for brilliant customer service, I think so.


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

I'm not bothered or surprised AF don't make their own products. They're a detailing company, not chemical engineers. I have a couple of their things that work very well, but I'd rather buy them from whoever makes them in an opaque plastic bottle with 'revive' written on it in permanent marker by hand if it made them cheaper. Packaging's of no interest to me.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

PRODUCED by Auto Finesse apparently.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Clyde said:


> RS Si my wife is that person. Always branded when it comes to meds. I however, am a cheap one and use the own label stuff. As you say little or no difference.


The difference with meds is it is very simple to see if a product is the same thing or not, you just have to check the PL number on the packet.
If the PLs on two products match eg. cheapy Ibuprofen & expensive Ibuprofen then they are exactly the same product just repackaged.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

teacherboy21 said:


> Hi guys, my meguiars products are coming to the end shortly, I was wondering should I stick with them or try the auto finesse range? Anyone had experience with these two companies products? Any thoughts?


What are you running out of, it may help people decide what product will be better for you.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Regardless of all the slating on here some of the Af products are definatley worth trying op, funny how things change guess AF isn't flavor of the month any more!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

this thread is probably the reason they arnt having a waxaton for next two weeks lol !


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Megs for me, as I tried a few AF products and didn't like them tbh, you can buy much cheaper stuff which give the same or better results


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

AF products have worked well for me, just used desire and its mega, dont really care who makes them as long as they work!

+ customer service is Very good!


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm just an amateur,only used Autoglym stuff so far and hope to expand to other stuff soon.Personally I don't think any company can compare to the might of Meguiars.
Almost 100 years of experience with detailing/washing products.Sure there are some exotic wax companies out there which charge £1000's for high end wax's,but who else offers the a-z range of detailing products and has a bigger share of the Market ?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Whilst I rarely venture out of our own Auto Finesse section these days on to threads about our products, simply in respect for people to have a fair un-influenced discussion about them, I'd just like to set the record straight on this one, and stop people getting too carried away with their wild assumptions and unsupported theories, this sort of thread has come up before about our products with pretty much the same people saying the same things back then too.

Our products are all designed and developed by us in conjunction with a variety of chemical formulators suppliers and manufactures, and whilst we don't play a hand in mixing every single one our selves, we do a lot more than some people realise, or than some would want to have you believe. Many customers and even members of this very forum have been to our factory and seen exactly what we do, we don't hide, disguise or try to mislead anyone in to thinking anything other than what it is, there are certain products we do make in house and there are a few we out source the manufacture of for many varying reasons. But the one point I'd like to make very clear is we play a huge part in the R&D of our products, each and every product in our range is designed & developed by us, and made to our exact unique specification exclusively for us, usually after many tweaks and revisions to formulations after real world and controlled environment tests. Our main field of expertise is the hands on use of these types of product and thats what we channel in to everything we bring to market - FACT!

If you can get Citrus Power from another brand do it, but you can't.
If you can get our waxes from another supplier go for it, but again I can assure you that you can't nor will you be able to.
Snow foam, wheel cleaner, detail spray, interior detailer, tyre gel, I can go on and on through the range, whilst you may be able to get something remotely similar to one of our products from another brand/supplier you can't get our product in someone else's pot, jar or bottle - FACT!

We don't put anyones arm behind their back to make them buy our products, we simply have our offering, and we offer a good package at a fair price backed up with good customer service and down to earth detailing advise from people who actually understand detailing - FACT!


This is my first and last post in this thread on this subject, whilst I appreciate all those who have said kind words about us, and appreciate all of our customers, past, present and future, I don't feel the need to constantly defend my self, my team, or my company I have worked damn hard in building these past years.

If any of you have any other questions relating to the matters raised in this thread feel free to post in our section or email us via the website.


James Batty
Company founder & owner
Auto Finesse


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

I use a small selection of AF products including Citrus Power, Mercury and Rejuvenate. I am more than happy with their performance. As for being expensive I switched from using R222 Total Auto Wash as a pre-cleaner to AF CItrus Power. Citrus Power is as effective and is available at £7 per litre rather than the £20 per litre that TAW was costing me.


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

I have bought a shed load of AF products and never once had any free samples..... nudge nudge...


----------

